# Help for injured dove



## ccsmom (Jun 18, 2010)

I found a small adult dove without ANY tailfeathers - it is unable to fly. It may have an injured wing (the wing is drooping sometimes, but not always), but it is eating the birdseed I put in my feeder, walks around without difficulty and sitting in a branch in a dog crate/now makeshift cage to keep it safe from predators. I do not know if I am feeding it the right diet or if I should try and find a vet open on Saturday to check it out for me. Help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ccsmom said:


> I found a small adult dove without ANY tailfeathers - it is unable to fly. It may have an injured wing (the wing is drooping sometimes, but not always), but it is eating the birdseed I put in my feeder, walks around without difficulty and sitting in a branch in a dog crate/now makeshift cage to keep it safe from predators. I do not know if I am feeding it the right diet or if I should try and find a vet open on Saturday to check it out for me. Help!


Thank you for your care and concern over this dove.

The bird will eat a dove seed mix diet.

Does it have any open wounds, if it was cat caught and injured it would need antibiotics. 

Where are you located?

Has the bird tried to use the wing?


----------



## ccsmom (Jun 18, 2010)

The bird has no open wounds and does not appear to have any deep bruises. It flutters using both wings but when resting tends to droop the left wing. I am in Ft Lauderdale, FL.


----------



## ccsmom (Jun 18, 2010)

Another question - I put a couple branches in the crate for the bird to perch on. I put newspaper on the bottom of the crate. Should I put some sort of bedding on the floor for it? I also put the seed in a cup and on the floor and used a small crate cup for water.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ccsmom,


Missing Tail Feathers usually indicate escape from a preditor.

Escape from preditors - one usually begins an antibiotic regimin immediately or a.s.a.p., because grems acquired in the mauling can cause a systemic in fection which will be fatal in three or four days if untreated.

Preditor escapees, usually were ill before being caught and escaping...with Canker being a common illness one would see in these instences.


Can you post some close up, in-focus images of the Poops?

How many poops in how many hours, since getting her?

Also some good images of the Dove?


Might also be a fledgling who does not know how to eat or drink by themselves yet.

Where are you located?


Phil
Lv


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

In addition to the good advice so far, keep track of whether the dove eats any of the seed.

*How is his/her activity level ? Any signs of sleepiness or lethargy of puffed-out feathers or eyes closed a lot of the time ?*

Besides your report on there being no open wounds and blood or scabs, look for any small skin abrasions (scratches, chafed or inflamed spots, etc) as well...particularly near where the tail feathers used to be.

Where are you...and do you have any access to medications such as the antibiotics Cipro (Ciproflaxin...also known as Baytril) or Amoxycillin or Penicillin ? Perhaps human pills left around belonging to you or relatives/friends ? Or any leftover meds from any other pets you may have ?

He may or may not use the branches...no harm in them being in there. A soft surface on the box such as a towel would help. Also, please keep him/her in a warm place...heated room or such, or you can also place an electric heating pad under the towel and turn it on low.

Heat oftentimes helps quite a bit.

Thanks for saving her/him !


----------

